# bob the ranks



## Evi

Γεια σας 

Θα ήθελα βοήθεια στη μετάφραση της πιο κάτω πρότασης.
I would like your help to translate the following sentence.

Ο χαρακτήρας μιλά για το ότι είναι εγκληματίας και ότι οργανώνει εγκλήματα κτλ. Στο τέλος περήφανα προσθέτει το πιο κάτω: 
The character talks about him being a criminal and that he orginises crimes. In the end and with a very proud manner he adds the following sentence:

_*I can bob the ranks and jade the rulers!*_

If the above is an indiom in the English language, then I would need some help in translating it to Greek, please.

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.
Thank you for the help

Εύη


----------



## anthodocheio

Evi said:


> _*I can bob the ranks and jade the rulers!*_


 

How is the original-correct frase? Something like "break the rules"?


----------



## Evi

anthodocheio said:


> How is the original-correct frase? Something like "break the rules"?


 
I am not aware of that phrase.

The person saying this considers himself as one of the top criminals of his town, and it seems that he thinks he can do anything he wants. Even bob the ranks and jade the rulers! 
Unfortunately I am not aware of this phrase in En. It could be an idiom, but then maybe not.

I would appreciate if anyone had an idea?


----------



## Kevman

While it's clearly some sort of declaration about flouting authority, it's not an idiom I've ever heard before. Maybe it's more BrE? I have no idea what "bob the ranks" even means exactly, and "jade," used as a verb, is supposed to mean something like βαριέμαι. (Δηλαδή, κάποιος που είναι _jaded_ έχει βαρεθεί με τον κόσμο.)

Εγώ λέω να δημιουργήσεις δικό σου ελληνικό ιδιοματισμό κατάλληλο με την έννοια!


----------



## Tetina

Αν μεταφράσουμε μια μια λέξη:

bob=τινάζω, κτυπώ
ranks= στρατιώτες και βαθμοφόροι, the ranks=οι παρατάξεις
jade= hack= ξεσχίζω, πελεκίζω
rulers= οι κυβερνήτες ή οι κανόνες

Οπότε σε (πολύ) ελεύθερη μετάφραση ίσως αποδίδει την ιδέα: "Εγώ λύω στρατούς και κυβερνήσεις" ή "Εγώ διαλύω στρατούς και ρίχνω κυβερνήσεις".
Αν δεν σου κάνει αυτό δοκίμασε μια σύνθεση των λέξεων που σου έδωσα.


----------



## Evi

Tetina said:


> Αν μεταφράσουμε μια μια λέξη:
> 
> bob=τινάζω, κτυπώ
> ranks= στρατιώτες και βαθμοφόροι, the ranks=οι παρατάξεις
> jade= hack= ξεσχίζω, πελεκίζω
> rulers= οι κυβερνήτες ή οι κανόνες
> 
> Οπότε σε (πολύ) ελεύθερη μετάφραση ίσως αποδίδει την ιδέα: "Εγώ λύω στρατούς και κυβερνήσεις" ή "Εγώ διαλύω στρατούς και ρίχνω κυβερνήσεις".
> Αν δεν σου κάνει αυτό δοκίμασε μια σύνθεση των λέξεων που σου έδωσα.


 

Thank you


----------



## Kevman

Tetina said:


> Οπότε σε (πολύ) ελεύθερη μετάφραση ίσως αποδίδει την ιδέα: "Εγώ λύω στρατούς και κυβερνήσεις" ή "Εγώ διαλύω στρατούς και ρίχνω κυβερνήσεις".
> Αν δεν σου κάνει αυτό δοκίμασε μια σύνθεση των λέξεων που σου έδωσα.


Μολονότι οι ελεύθερες σου μεταφράσεις είναι καλά, όσον αφορά τις μία-μία οφείλω να σημειώσω ότι το "hacκ" ως συνώνυμο για το "jade" είναι ουσιασικό και σημαίνουν και τα δύο "γέρικο άλογο."


----------



## ireney

Νομίζω, για να είμαστε σίγουροι, ότι αυτή είναι ερώτηση για το English Only οπότε να είμαστε σίγουροι τι στο καλό λέει αυτός ο άνθρωπος (ειρήσθω εν παρόδω μιλάμε για βιβλίο γεμάτο με ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις!! Μανίκι)


----------



## anthodocheio

ireney said:


> Νομίζω, για να είμαστε σίγουροι, ότι αυτή είναι ερώτηση για το English Only οπότε να είμαστε σίγουροι τι στο καλό λέει αυτός ο άνθρωπος (ειρήσθω εν παρόδω μιλάμε για βιβλίο γεμάτο με ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις!! Μανίκι)


 
Here.

Κάνε καμία κίνηση γιατί εγώ δεν τολμάω πια.. Τα αγγλικά μου πάνε για απόσυρση...


----------



## ireney

Ah! Blind me  Thanks! I asked them for some further clarification since their answers up to now don't help us much do they (and hey your English is better than their Greek so there!)


----------



## Tetina

> Μολονότι οι ελεύθερες σου μεταφράσεις είναι καλά, όσον αφορά τις μία-μία οφείλω να σημειώσω ότι το "hacκ" ως συνώνυμο για το "jade" είναι ουσιασικό και σημαίνουν και τα δύο "γέρικο άλογο."


Σίγουρα Kevman το "hack" έχει 3 μεταφράσεις απο ότι είδα στο λεξικό μου, απλά διάλεξα την πιο αρμόζουσα στην περίσταση. Άλλωστε το "jade" σημαίνει και "κάμπτομαι, πέφτω".
Thanks anyway.

Υ.Γ. Είδα οτι το "hack" σημαίνει και "απλώστρα τούβλων"! Πραγματικά . . . δεν ξέρω ούτε στα ελληνικά τι στο καλό είναι!


----------

